# Rayo / relámpago / centella



## bayicra

Estoy intentando buscar la palabra más adecuada. Cuando una persona ve en el cielo un rayo/relámpago, ¿qué es más correcto decir vi un rayo o un relámpago?
Al fin y al cabo lo que se ve es el resplandor del rayo pero también el rayo en sí. Estoy hecho un lío.


Aquí están las definiciones de la RAE de rayo y relámpago respectivamente.



> rayo
> 3. m. Chispa eléctrica de gran intensidad producida por descarga entre dos nubes o entre una nube y la tierra.





> relámpago
> 1. m. Resplandor vivísimo e instantáneo producido en las nubes por una descarga eléctrica.


----------



## ManPaisa

Cuando se ve el rayo se ve también el relámpago.

Cuando se ve el relámpago no necesariamente se ve también el rayo.

Son cosas distintas, tal y como lo dicen las definiciones del DRAE.


----------



## Lexinauta

> Cuando una persona ve en el cielo un rayo/relámpago, ¿qué es más correcto decir: vi un rayo o un relámpago?


Lo consulté con el señor *Pero Grullo*, quien me explicó lo siguiente:
—Cuando una persona ve un rayo, es correcto decir 'vi un rayo'. 
—Cuando una persona ve un relámpago, es correcto decir 'vi un relámpago'.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo creo que los _rayos_ no son visibles al ojo humano. Se ve el _relámpago_.
Lo que ocurre es que en el lenguaje coloquial se equipara _rayo y relámpago_.

saludos


----------



## Violo*

Yo creo que son sinónimos, al menos a la hora de hablar no creo que nadie haga ninguna distinción entre ellos.


----------



## la_machy

Pues yo_ veo_ los *relámpagos* y _escucho_ los *rayos* (no los oigo, los _escucho _porque me encantan).
Si tuviera los ojos cerrados y no pudiera ver el resplandor, para mí eso sólo sería un *rayo.*
Y estoy de acuerdo con MP, a veces se ve el *relámpago* y no se escucha el rayo (pero eso no quiere decir que no cayó ).


Saluditos


----------



## ultravioleta

Según mi entender, rayo es la descarga electrostática (producida por diferencia de cargas eléctricas en la atmósfera), que si se puede ver, porque es un camino irregular de electricidad, que desprende luz. Y relámpago, es la luz que ese rayo ha emitido, y se ve a la distancia, aunque no hayas visto el rayo o descarga que lo ha causado. Y los truenos, son el ruido.


----------



## Violo*

la_machy said:


> Pues yo_ veo_ los *relámpagos* y _escucho_ los *rayos* (no los oigo, los _escucho _porque me encantan).
> Si tuviera los ojos cerrados y no pudiera ver el resplandor, para mí eso sólo sería un *rayo.*
> Y estoy de acuerdo con MP, a veces se ve el *relámpago* y no se escucha el rayo (pero eso no quiere decir que no cayó ).
> 
> 
> Saluditos


 El rayo = un rayo de luz, creo que has confundido el término, se ve el rayo pero se escucha el trueno


----------



## ManPaisa

las cosas facilitas said:


> Yo creo que los _rayos_ no son visibles al ojo humano. Se ve el _relámpago_.
> Lo que ocurre es que en el lenguaje coloquial se equipara _rayo y relámpago_.
> 
> saludos



No por mis predios.
Un rayo es una chispa.  
Un relámpago es un resplandor.


----------



## Ushuaia

Me gusta el post de Lexinauta. 

Creo que son conceptos difíciles de confundir: el relámpago se produce enteramente en el cielo y se identifica como un resplandor; el rayo (también tuve que consultar al señor Grullo) podría definirse como una línea o rayo que con frecuencia "hace tierra", muchas veces sobre seres humanos. 

No sé en otros países, pero acá nunca oí que nadie haya sido alcanzado por un relámpago.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

ManPaisa said:


> No por mis predios.
> Un rayo es una chispa.
> Un relámpago es un resplandor.



Efectivamente, una chispa que circula a 300 000 km/sg y debido a su propia naturaleza eléctrica emite una luz o resplandor llamado relámpago, y  un ruido llamado trueno.


----------



## la_machy

Violo* said:


> El rayo = un rayo de luz, creo que has confundido el término, se ve el rayo pero se escucha el trueno


 
O sea que cuando se dice que 'una persona fue muerta por haberle caído un rayo', ¿murió por una dosis extrema de luz? ¿O qué?

Porque hasta donde sé, nadie dice 'le cayó un trueno o un relámpago'.


Saluditos


----------



## Vampiro

Otra opción sería: “Vi una descarga electrostática entre la tierra y un cumulonimbo que alcanzó la tropopausa”
O bien: “Vi un resplandor producido por una descarga eléctrica que ionizó las moléculas de aire”.
Resulta evidente que ambas cosas no son lo mismo.
 
Tanto los rayos como los relámpagos se pueden ver y son notoriamente diferentes.  Si alguien no lo cree, que pase una tormenta de verano en un país tropical, o un invierno boliviano en el altiplano, a 5000 metros de altura, ahí les va a quedar clarita la diferencia… si es que no mueren achicharrados.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

las cosas facilitas said:


> Efectivamente, una chispa que circula a 300 000 km/sg y debido a su propia naturaleza eléctrica emite una luz o resplandor llamado relámpago, y  un ruido llamado trueno.



Por eso digo, si se ve el rayo se ve el relampágo.

Pero si se ve el relámpago no necesariamente se ve el rayo. Puedes estar muy lejos o entre las nubes, lo que hace que el rayo no sea visible.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

para aclararnos: ¿esto qué es?


----------



## ManPaisa

las cosas facilitas said:


> para aclararnos: ¿esto qué es?



Un rayo con relámpago incluido.


----------



## ultravioleta

*rayo *= descarga eléctrica en forma de un rayón luminoso, de diversas formas y tamaños
*relámpago *= la luz del rayo que puede verse aun desde dentro de tu casa y aunque no hayas visto el rayo
*trueno *= ruido del rayo que puedes oír, aunque te tapes la cara con las sábanas (sé que a algunas personas les da temor)


----------



## ManPaisa

ultravioleta said:


> *rayo *= descarga eléctrica en forma de un rayón luminoso, de diversas formas y tamaños
> *relámpago *= la luz del rayo que puede verse aun desde dentro de tu casa y aunque no hayas visto el rayo
> *trueno *= ruido del rayo que puedes oír, aunque te tapes la cara con las sábanas (sé que a algunas personas les da temor)



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Parece que en España es distinto.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

¿y me puedes decir la chispa dónde está? 

Eso es un relámpago.Los rayos,insisto,no son visibles,como tampoco son audibles.
Pero coloquialmente decimos 'he visto un rayo','he oído caer un rayo'.

Usar rayón en la propia definición de rayo suena un poco raro.

En el DRAE:

*3. *m. Chispa eléctrica de gran intensidad producida por descarga entre dos nubes o entre una nube y la tierra. 

EN la wiki:

El *rayo* es una poderosa descarga electroestática natural, producida durante una tormenta eléctrica. La descarga eléctrica precipitada del rayo es acompañada por la emisión de luz (el relámpago), causada por el paso de corriente eléctrica que ioniza las moléculas de aire, y por el sonido del trueno, desarrollado por la onda de choque


----------



## ultravioleta

Para mayor ilustración: solo el...
*...rayo *es capaz de quemar algo (un árbol, una casa, una persona) porque la descarga eléctrica es una *chispa*
*...relámpago*, es capaz de iluminar por un momento y darte tiempo a encontrar los fósforos para prender una vela si hubo un corte de *luz*
*...trueno*, es capaz de hacer temblar las paredes de tu casa si la *explosión* del rayo ha sido de gran magnitud


----------



## Pinairun

las cosas facilitas said:


> ¿y me puedes decir la chispa dónde está?
> 
> Eso es un relámpago.Los rayos,insisto,no son visibles,como tampoco son audibles.
> Pero coloquialmente decimos 'he visto un rayo','he oído caer un rayo'.
> 
> Usar rayón en la propia definición de rayo suena un poco raro.
> 
> En el DRAE:
> 
> *3. *m. Chispa eléctrica de gran intensidad producida por descarga entre dos nubes o entre una nube y la tierra.
> 
> EN la wiki:
> 
> El *rayo* es una poderosa descarga electroestática natural, producida durante una tormenta eléctrica. La descarga eléctrica precipitada del rayo es acompañada por la emisión de luz (el relámpago), causada por el paso de corriente eléctrica que ioniza las moléculas de aire, y por el sonido del trueno, desarrollado por la onda de choque


 
Esto y esto son rayos. Las rayas, por decirlo de alguna manera.
Para poder ver el rayo  hay que estar frente a él. 

Sin embargo, el relámpago se ve aunque se esté de espaldas a la fuente de la luz, porque es el resplandor que todo lo abarca.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Siento no estar de acuerdo Pinairun.
Será por ser _científico_, pero esa imagen es un relámpago.
En la calle diría que es un rayo, puede ser.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Pinairun

El relámpago puede entrar en tu habitación e iluminarla, pero pobre de ti si entra un rayo como el de las fotos.


----------



## ultravioleta

las cosas facilitas, te gustó lo de rayón? jaja Lo puse para ilustrar, no te parece que lo dibujarías con un rayón? Creo que la definición de wikipedia es la misma que entendemos pinarium y yo, o me equivoco? y según entiendo tu también estás de acuerdo, no?


----------



## bayicra

Menuda se ha montado con mi post... Gracias a todos aquellos que han aportado, definido, luchado y defendido todo tipo de ideas. 

Al final no sé si tengo más claro el concepto, pero podría resumir las dos definiciones que se han mencionado;
1) El rayo sí se ve, y es la especie de "raya"
2) El relámpago es lo que se ve y lo que se considera en la definición 1 como rayo.
3) Según la definición 1 el relámpago es el resplandor que ilumina tu cuarto etc. Por lo que no hay que ver al rayo directamente para ver al relámpago.
4) Según la definición 2 el rayo es algo así como el chispazo, y es imperceptible.


----------



## Pinairun

5) Y por eso decimos ¡Que lo parta un rayo!, porque el relámpago no hace daño.


----------



## bayicra

Pinairun said:


> 5) Y por eso decimos ¡Que lo parta un rayo!, porque el relámpago no hace daño.



Que sabios son los refraneros, o lo que sea...


----------



## bayicra

las cosas facilitas said:


> Efectivamente, una chispa que circula a 300 000 km/sg y debido a su propia naturaleza eléctrica emite una luz o resplandor llamado relámpago, y  un ruido llamado trueno.



Según lo que he visto en varios sitios el rayo puede alcanzar un máximo de 140,000 km/s la mitad de lo que señalaste. Echa un vistazo a tu libro de ciencias para ver que dice al respecto.


----------



## 0scar

Y para colmo los rayos tierra-nube no caen sino que suben, la mayoría de ellos, y un arco no es una chispa sino un señor _arco eléctrico_. Lo que se ve que baja es la luz. Cuando la carga negativa que parte de la tierra llega a la nube positiva desde ahí comienza a encederse el arco, y la luz baja hacia  la tierra.


----------



## Vampiro

0scar said:


> Y para colmo los rayos tierra-nube no caen sino que suben, la mayoría de ellos, y un arco no es una chispa sino un señor _arco eléctrico_. Lo que se ve que baja es la luz. Cuando la carga negativa que parte de la tierra llega a la nube positiva desde ahí comienza a encederse el arco, y la luz baja hacia la tierra.


Tal cual.
Creo usar el término "chispa" es muy poco afortunado, porque se presta a confusión.  Un rayo es un arco eléctrico, una violenta circulación de electrones entre dos puntos de diferente potencial; como la naturaleza es sabia esta corriente elige el camino más corto y de ahí que se concentre en ese haz luminoso claramente visible por cualquiera.
Un relámpago en cambio no es más que aire ionizado y el intercamio de electrones entre las moleculas produce ese resplandor que a diferencia del rayo no es concentrado, sino que llena todo el ambiente.
Eso explicado en las palabras que usaría cualquier hijo de vecina.
Jamás imaginé que un hilo como este iba a generar tanta polémica, por eso hasta me lo tomé un poco en broma en mi primer posteo.
El trueno, ya se ha dicho, es una onda sonora, por lo tanto no tiene nada que ver en el asunto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Aviador

ultravioleta said:


> *rayo *= descarga eléctrica en forma de un rayón luminoso, de diversas formas y tamaños
> *relámpago *= la luz del rayo que puede verse aun desde dentro de tu casa y aunque no hayas visto el rayo
> *trueno *= ruido del rayo que puedes oír, aunque te tapes la cara con las sábanas (sé que a algunas personas les da temor)



Igual que Manpaisa (#18), creo que esta explicación de Ultravioleta se ajusta al real significado de los términos.
Hace algunos meses, durante la conmoción causada por el accidente del avión de Air France que cayó al mar frente a Brasil, alguos medios de prensa especulaban que posiblemente la aeronave había sido "derribada por un relámpago". Cuando trata de estos temas, la prensa suele estar llena de inexactitudes, pero en este caso, despues de burlarnos y admirarnos un poco con los colegas de la ignorancia de quienes deberían saber o documentarse antes de "informar",  me nació un interés lingüístico respecto de los términos que aquí se tratan. De hecho, estuve a punto de abrir un hilo en este foro sobre lo mismo.


 Un rayo es la descarga eléctrica entre dos nubes o entre las nubes y la tierra. Las cosas facilitas (#15) y Pinairun (#21) nos muestran cómo se ve un rayo.
 Un relámpago es el reflejo en las nubes y otros objetos del resplandor de un rayo, una manifestación luminosa que nos dice que se produjo un rayo aunque no lo hayamos visto.
 Un trueno es el ruido que la rapidísima expansión del aire produce al pasar por él la descarga.
 Por lo tanto, volviendo al caso del Airbus de Air France, reproduzco aquí lo que escribí, a modo de comentario, a un medio de prensa extranjero protestando por el mal uso del término _relámpago_ que se haciá en cierta nota:


> Qué absurdo. ¿Cómo pueden los relámpagos causar daño a los aviones? Los que podrían (muy improbablemente, por cierto) causar algún daño a una aeronave son los rayos. Un relámpago es el resplandor de un rayo, la luz que emite reflejada en las nubes.
> Si al AF447 lo hubiera derribado un tiro de cañón, ¿dirían ustedes que lo destruyó el destello del disparo o quizá el estampido de éste?
> Parece que el redactor de la nota "La tesis de los relámpagos" no conoce bien el español.


Saludos.

P.D. Mientras escribía mi mensaje, mi compatriota Vampi escribió algo con lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo también.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Nadie mencionó las centellas, que solamente he oído en la frase hecha rayos y centellas.

Por acá un rayo es la descarga, el relámpago el resplandor y el trueno el ruido. Cuanto menos diferencia entre el rayo y el trueno haya, más cerca están de uno (por la diferencia entre la velocidad del sonido y la de la luz).


----------



## El peruano

las cosas facilitas said:


> ¿y me puedes decir la chispa dónde está?
> 
> Eso es un relámpago.Los rayos,insisto,no son visibles,como tampoco son audibles.
> Pero coloquialmente decimos 'he visto un rayo','he oído caer un rayo'.
> 
> Usar rayón en la propia definición de rayo suena un poco raro.
> 
> En el DRAE:
> 
> *3. *m. Chispa eléctrica de gran intensidad producida por descarga entre dos nubes o entre una nube y la tierra.
> 
> EN la wiki:
> 
> El *rayo* es una poderosa descarga electroestática natural, producida durante una tormenta eléctrica. La descarga eléctrica precipitada del rayo es acompañada por la emisión de luz (el relámpago), causada por el paso de corriente eléctrica que ioniza las moléculas de aire, y por el sonido del trueno, desarrollado por la onda de choque


 
-------------------------------------------------------------
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*rayo *


m. Línea de luz que procede de un cuerpo luminoso:
rayo de sol.
*Chispa eléctrica producida entre las nubes o entre una nube y la tierra:*
*la tormenta vino acompañada de rayos y truenos*.
Cada una de las líneas,generalmente rectas,que parten del punto en que se origina una determinada forma de energía y seña lan la dirección en que esta se propaga:
rayo láser.
Persona muy lista o habilidosa:
seguro que lo entiende a la primera,¡es un rayo!
Lo que resulta muy rápido o eficaz:
es un rayo organizando el trabajo.
rayos gamma Ondas electromagnéticas muy penetrantes,que se originan en las transiciones nucleares o en la aniquilación de partículas.
rayos UVA Rayos ultravioletas.
rayos X Ondas electromagnéticas muy penetrantes que atraviesan ciertos cuerpos opacos,originan impresiones fotográficas y se utilizan en medicina como medio de investigación y de tratamiento.
a rayos loc. adv. Muy mal:
esa música suena a rayos;
la sopa sabe a rayos.
♦ No confundir con rallo,del v. rallar.



ToñoTorreón said:


> Nadie mencionó las centellas, que solamente he oído en la frase hecha rayos y centellas.
> 
> Por acá un rayo es la descarga, el relámpago el resplandor y el trueno el ruido. Cuanto menos diferencia entre el rayo y el trueno haya, más cerca están de uno (por la diferencia entre la velocidad del sonido y la de la luz).


 
estoy totalmente deacuerdo contigo Toño, creo que por aqui ya debe terminar este tema.


----------



## Södertjej

ToñoTorreón said:


> Nadie mencionó las centellas, que solamente he oído en la frase hecha rayos y centellas.


Eso mismo iba a preguntar yo. ¿Qué son las centellas?

Hasta ahora no sabía que rayos y relámpagos fueran cosas diferentes, imagino que porque no tengo ni idea de fenómenos atmosféricos. Así que creo poder afirmar que en el lenguaje coloquial de los que no distinguimos un cúmulo de un cirro, al menos en España es común usarlos indistintamente.


----------



## Mate

Nadie había mencionado a las centellas porque no era el tema del hilo. Pero eso tiene solución: agregarlo al título para no tener que abrir un hilo nuevo. 

Y ya que estamos, centella es un término que solo he oído en el campo para referirse a lo que dice el DRAE en esta acepción:



> *centella**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _scintilla_).
> 
> 
> * 1.     * f. *rayo*      (‖ chispa eléctrica). Se usa vulgarmente referido al de poca intensidad.



O sea que viene a ser un rayito.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Yo lo veo claro porque he tenido la experiencia que sugiere Vampiro: el rayo responde a una diferencia de tensión entre las nubes y la tierra que propicia una descarga eléctrica llamada rayo que, además, produce un destello luminoso (relámpago) y un ruido (trueno); así que he visto rayos acompañados de relámpagos y truenos y también he visto sólo relámpagos y oído sólo truenos, por más que en alguna parte estuviera (y no la viera yo) la descaraga eléctrica del rayo.
Una de mis abuelas llamaba a los rayos "centellas" y también llamaba a los aviones aeroplanos y a los coches autos. Hablaba como en el Siglo XIX.


----------



## ErOtto

¿Alguien vió la primera definición del DRAE? 



> *rayo**.*
> (Del lat. _radĭus_).
> 
> *1. *m. Cada una de las líneas, generalmente rectas, que parten del punto en que se produce una determinada forma de energía y señalan la dirección en que esta se propaga.


 
Por lo que tenemos:

Rayo = línea luminosa entre la nube y el suelo, visible, pero solo si ocurre frente al espectador.
Relámpago = resplandor, visible, en la mayoría de los casos aunque ocurra a espaldas del espectador.
Trueno = estruendo asociado al rayo u onda sonora expansiva producida por el diferencial de temperatura entre el rayo y la atmósfera circundante.
Centella = rayo de baja intensidad o, como lo definió Mateamargo, rayito. 

Saludos
ErOtto

PD.- @Lexi... lo anterior me lo dijo el Sr. Grullo también.


----------



## Vampiro

La centella es casi un mito.
No hay registros gráficos (al menos que yo sepa) de una centella, y sólo se puede describir en forma teórica o por descripciones de pilotos o gente que dice haberlas visto, aunque como fenómeno es tan extraño que suele confundirse con otros destellos similares.
Se trata de un rayo, que por razones técnicas  que desconozco se produce en forma circular, más exactamente esférica.  O sea, una centella es una esfera luminosa que flota, se desplaza por el aire, y es producida por un fenómeno electrostático.
Por último, si bien rayos y relámpagos normalmente van asociados, no siempre es así, ya que los rayos no sólo se producen por fenómenos meteorológicos y basta con que se generen dos zonas con diferente potencial eléctrico para que se produzcan; suelen verse rayos durante las erupciones de un volcán, por ejemplo, donde las condiciones son otras y no se produce la ionización del aire necesaria para producir un relámpago.
Acá hay dos fotos espectaculares de la última erupción del volcán Chaitén, en Chile:
Rayo uno
Rayo dos
 
Saludos y buen día para todos.
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
Fantásticas fotos, Vampiro, de verdad.
 Y en cuanto a lo de las centellas, lamento no estar en situación de sacar a mi abuela de su error al creer que los rayos eran centellas: murió a lo 99 años hace ya más de diez.


----------



## 0scar

*arco **eléctrico.* * 1.     * m._ Fís._ Descarga eléctrica luminosa entre dos electrodos en el seno de un gas que se ioniza.  (DRAE)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo nunca había escuchado la explicación de que una centella era un “rayito”, pero veo que es eso justamente lo que dice el DRAE, ahora que lo leo. Para ser de poca intensidad, las de los siguientes ejemplos fueron bastante dañinas. 

_El hecho más grave sucedió en Jáchal, a 170 kilómetros al norte de la capital provincial, donde una centella fulminó a dos personas que trataban de cubrir las plantaciones con la idea de evitar grandes pérdidas. (un diario de San Juan, Arg.)_

_Una centella mató a 52 novillos. Ultimas Noticias (Uruguay) Los veterinarios que atendieron el cuadro presumen que…_ 

Si llega a ser un rayo en vez de una centella, no queda ganado vivo en diez cuadras a la redonda. 

Saludos


----------



## Mate

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Yo nunca había escuchado la explicación de que una centella era un “rayito”, pero veo que es eso justamente lo que dice el DRAE, ahora que lo leo. Para ser de poca intensidad, las de los siguientes ejemplos fueron bastante dañinas.
> 
> _El hecho más grave sucedió en Jáchal, a 170 kilómetros al norte de la capital provincial, donde una centella fulminó a dos personas que trataban de cubrir las plantaciones con la idea de evitar grandes pérdidas. (un diario de San Juan, Arg.)_
> 
> _Una centella mató a 52 novillos. Ultimas Noticias (Uruguay) Los veterinarios que atendieron el cuadro presumen que…_
> 
> Si llega a ser un rayo en vez de una centella, no queda ganado vivo en diez cuadras a la redonda.
> 
> Saludos


Ahí está lo que yo decía: que es una expresión que, al menos en nuestra región, se usa en el campo. 
No digo que sea un ruralismo sino que, como bien sabemos, en el campo se encuentran muchos fósiles vivientes del idioma. Yo me topo con ellos casi a diario.

Y con lo de "si llega a ser un rayo..." me quitaste las palabras de los dedos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

ManPaisa said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Parece que en España es distinto.


 
Yo creo que en España es igual.


----------



## 0scar

El mataburros RAE dice:

*refucilo**.*
 (Del lat. _*focīle_, de fuego).
* 1.     * m. *relámpago

* *luz mala.* * 1.     * f._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Fuego fatuo que producen los huesos en descomposición y que la superstición atribuye a las almas en pena de los muertos sin sepultura.
Pero muy probablemente la _*luz mala* sea_  un _*rayo  globula*r_, o *centella *o *rayo en bola .*
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rayo_globular

Estás *luces malas* son capaces de electrocutar  animales y personas.


----------



## Little Chandler

Para distinguir rayo y relámpago en términos lingüísticos, creo que es interesante responder a la pregunta de si el rayo se ve o no se ve. Podríamos decir que el rayo sí se ve, pero ojo, únicamente a través del relámpago. Cabe recordar que nosotros no vemos nada que no sea luz. Cuando alguien ve un lápiz no está viendo sino la luz que en él se refleja. Pero todos llamamos a eso "ver un lápiz", ya que el propio concepto de ver algo no es otra cosa que nuestra retina recibiendo la luz procedente de ese algo y nuestro cerebro descifrándola. Pues lo mismo pasa con el rayo: una corriente de electrones, aunque sea de 100.000 amperios, en sí misma, no se ve, pero la luz que produce es lo que hace que se vea.

¿Dónde está el problema, entonces? La cuestión es que la luz que nos permite ver algo, normalmente no tiene nombre, pero en este caso sí lo tiene. Supongamos por un momento que, por lo que sea, se le hubiera puesto nombre a luz que se refleja en un lápiz, por ejemplo "relámpago" ¿Qué veríamos, el lápiz o el "relámpago"? ¿Dejaríamos de ver el lápiz por el hecho de que la luz que refleja tiene un nombre? Evidentemente no, por lo que parece claro que los rayos se pueden ver.

Así pues, el rayo es una descarga de electrones y esa descarga la vemos si percibimos "directamente" la luz que produce (o sea, vemos el zigzagueo en el cielo). En ese caso estamos viendo tanto el rayo como el relámpago. Cuando sólo vemos el resplandor pero no el foco luminoso, entonces sólo vemos el relámpago.


----------

